# Solar panel / concorde



## Detry Jean-Luc (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi All, 

first of all, in advance, please accept all my appologies for my bad english, I'm a french speaking guy ...


I do have a question about solar panel with concorde motorhome ....


How do you connect your regulator to the electrical equipment of the concorde ?


Connecting it (as a common motorhome) directly to the battery will result in wrong information in the battery gauge (because of the mastershunt not taking solar charge into account).


Do you plug the regulator before the mastershunt or do i need to do it on another way ?


Many thanks for your help (and for your forum).




Jean-luc

2.9.1.0


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry no help with your question Jean Luc but were you the Jean Luc who posted on here many years ago? If so I guess you are back and healthy again.

Ray.


----------



## Detry Jean-Luc (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello Ray,


Unfortunately I'm not the Jean-luc you already know ...


JL

2.9.1.0


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What's the 2.9.1.0 JL?

I know it's not answering your question, but it's keeping it up there!


----------



## Detry Jean-Luc (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi,


No idea ...
I double checked avatar/signature in my profile I didn't find a trace of that 2.9.1.0 ...
Strange ...


2.9.1.0


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you see it too, or is it just me?

I use the enhanced mobile version of the site, on android, and there are things that I see (or don't see) that others don't (or do), like smilies 😉


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

JL you have a Private Message.


----------



## Detry Jean-Luc (Apr 26, 2019)

jiwawa said:


> Do you see it too, or is it just me?
> 
> I use the enhanced mobile version of the site, on android, and there are things that I see (or don't see) that others don't (or do), like smilies 😉


Hi,

I also have this "2.9.1.0" (Windows 10) ...

JL

2.9.1.0


----------

